
Overview of Privacy Coins - ashish343
A recent study by Steven Goldfeder at Princeton University found that 54 out of 130 bitcoin accepting websites like Microsoft and Overstock experience intentional or unintentional data leaks to third parties. In 60% of the cases, these data leaks can reveal the buyer’s public key. Once that is known, all the past and future transactions of that buyer can be conveniently tracked.
======
ashish343
This is the 3rd article in the series of — How to Find Your Next
Cryptocurrency Investment?

Read the full blog here: [https://blog.coinswitch.co/overview-of-privacy-
coins-e380916...](https://blog.coinswitch.co/overview-of-privacy-
coins-e38091671d38)

